# Que significa "HT" y nJ en los Condensadores de Ceramica



## Jyajure (Feb 28, 2011)

Buen día amigos, quisiera saber que significa "HT" en los condensadores de ceramica.

Tengo un condensador que indica:

105k
250HT

En internet pude encontrar una foto muy parecida:







Pero aqui en lugar de decir 250 HT dice 250 V


Tambien tengo uno más pequeño que indica:

400V
220nJ

Espero me ayuden porque no conozco éstas unidades. Disculpen la ignorancia, casi siempre trabajo con condensadores electrolíticos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 1, 2011)

J, K y M es la tolerancia del capacitor.... 

http://www.sizes.com/materls/tolercodeResCap.htm

HT lo desconozco...


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 1, 2011)

Pasá por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/nomenclatura-capacitor-50993/


----------



## Jyajure (Mar 2, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Pasá por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/nomenclatura-capacitor-50993/



muchas gracias


----------

